# Claire from Steps Weight Gain



## fatstuart1975 (Mar 11, 2008)

Saw this in this my girl friends copy of 'Woman' magazine and thought you guys might like to see it.

For those of you with decent music taste, Claire used to be in camp pop band Steps.

Fatstuart


----------



## Red (Mar 14, 2008)

I think she looks really good the way she is. Losing weight for health reasons though seems pretty sensible, I think after the pressures of fame to stay tiny last time, she won't go crazy thin again. She seems very together and will probably end up at whatever weight she is most comfortable with. The way she looks now though, she is a dead ringer for my older sister. Spooky!


----------

